# Time for a new electric crawler build



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

I don't mean to sound critical, this is only a question:
What makes this a Toyota buggy? The axles?


----------



## Jeremyfc1 (Feb 5, 2016)

Toyota frame and axles. So truly not much


----------



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

Cool.

So if I understand you correctly, you plan to run the driveshafts from the motor in the middle to both differentials? Direct drive on both ends from the one motor?

Is a 5.29 gear ratio enough to crawl with, even with this big motor?


----------



## Jeremyfc1 (Feb 5, 2016)

From what I can figure it is azure dynamics a forcedrive ac90? 600ftlbs tq from 0-2000rpm and diminishing after that. 345 volt system. Dmoc 645. Is something like 300 amps? It moved a 16000 lb box truck from a stop. Guessing 4.10-4.56 in the rear end of truck. I'm thinking my 5.29 gears may not last long. Toyota axles are strong but not 2 ton truck strong. 

I picked up three full systems complete. From all cooling pumps radiators fans fuse boxes dc/dc (2 per unit ). High voltage junction box gen/starter motor electric Ac electric power steering and all wiring and hoses. Brackets and batteries with bms


----------



## Jeremyfc1 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sorry forgot the 
Dmoc 645 traction motor
Dmoc 445 gen starter 
Dmoc 145 x2 (one Ac one power steering )

And I have three full units. Holy parts batman


----------



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

How is the crawler coming along?


----------



## Jeremyfc1 (Feb 5, 2016)

Crawler is going well. Ended up using a Toyota transfercase with an extra low range box bolted on. Battery is mounted motor is mounted transfer case is mounted. Working on seats then electric power steering pump and dc/dc converter as well as radiator for batts and dc/dc j


----------



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

What are you using for a power steering pump?

Also, how did you decide to connect the motor to the transfer case?


----------



## Jeremyfc1 (Feb 5, 2016)

I have three full hybrid drive units from azure dynamics. So I have the electric power steering pump from that it uses pack voltage and a dmoc145 controler. I have yet to get into the programming. 

I had a custom driveshaft made that is 10" long and milled one of the yokes to accept the input shaft spline out of the Toyota trans. Cut the back of the Toyota trans off and bolted it to transfercase to make it dovorced.


----------



## Jeremyfc1 (Feb 5, 2016)

Buggy will have fully hydraulic steering so might be upgrading the pump but will test with the one I have before I do that


----------



## gward70 (Sep 27, 2017)

This is basically what I want to do -- Awesome Build -- I really want more of a bouncer than a crawler -- I have no experience with electric cars / motors but I thought it would be cool to have a bouncer but I do have a samurai and could start out with it to learn but I still want speed -- If you have any pointers please let me know

samurai has a rocky road three link front and back -- I have some 16 inch fox 2.5 air shocks --


----------



## Jeremyfc1 (Feb 5, 2016)

Well the buggy had been sitting for a while. But I am getting to the point I'm ready to work on it again. Work has been crazy but I have turned my 1.5 hr commute into a 15min commute so I have a lot more free time


----------

